# Way to tell if your preowned GTO has suspension upgrades?



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying to determine if the previous owners of my GTO have had any work done to the suspension. I don't have a lift, nor do I know anyone who has one. Can I just stick my head under the rear of the car and look for manufacture names, or is there something else I can keep an eye out for?

With how the suspension came from the factory, and how quick it fell apart, were any of the components covered by the manufacture 3 year warranty?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If the springs and struts are black, they are most likely stock with few exceptions.


----------

